# Impossible de demarrer Live Poker



## ClemClem6 (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

aimant jouer au poker sur facebook, j'ai télécharger Live Poker et Live Poker Deluxe (Quand ce dernier était encore gratuit) et à ma grande surprise ces deux applis bug...

Je n'arrive pas à les lancers, des que je clique dessus, un écran noir apparait et environs 10sec après ça me ramène à mes menus iphones...

J'ai un iphone V1 jailbreaké  et la version logiciel est la 2.2.1


Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution?

Modération : discussion déplacée dans la section appropriée.


----------



## twinworld (11 Avril 2009)

vous avez essayé de redémarrer votre iPhone ? Des fois, ça résoud les problèmes de certaines applications.


----------

